# Drawing out an abscess??



## Alwaysbehind

I would be packing the bottom too (I personally use icthamol).

What are you soaking the hoof in?

I assume you keep the hoof wrapped with padding (I use a diaper) and duct tape or protective boot while you wait. This will keep the hoof from breaking up so much with out the shoe.


----------



## Magaidh

Unfortunately there's not much you can do but wait. However, if you can get him in turnout it might help -- getting them moving can often encourage the abscess to make its way out. If no turnout then hand walk him as often as you can.


----------



## HeartMyOTTB

I am soaking him in warm water and Epsom salt. He stands pretty well in a bucket so I let it go as long as possible. But his hoof has developed a clef and the frog is looking pretty rough from soaking. After soaking, I dry it up as much as possible and treat it with Thrush X. I hadn't tried Icthomol on the bottom because the vet was kind of, "Oh not necessary." But I have heard of that being done by other people. I didn't tape up the bottom either because I wasn't told to, but again, I have heard of people doing it and it probably wouldn't hurt to try. However, would packing the bottom of his hoof just lock in more moisture and rot up that hoof more? 

I have been hand walking him and I will let him graze some, but I haven't turned him out because of the barn's darn stone drive way. I was afraid of a stone bruise on top of the abscess. He looks even more sad hobbling on the stones, poor guy. He is scheduled to return to turnout as tolerated on Wednesday. But maybe I will ask for him to go out tomorrow and see. When this abscess blows, will it be obvious?


----------



## candandy49

I am a firm believer in using Sugardine as a poultice for drawing out infection from abcesses and Thrush. Sugardine is a time-proven old-timers poutice formula. Mix Vet strength Iodine(11%), Betadine will suffice and plain granulated Sugar to the consistency of honey or slightly thicker than liquid molasses. Even though your wanting the abcess to blow out at the coronet band don't run duct tape above the coronet band. You can pack the sole with the Sugardine use a folded disposable baby diaper to pad the sole then wrap the duct tape up to just beneath the coronet band. Then apply some Sugardine around the coronet band and wrap with Vet Wrap.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I would not feel warm and fuzzy about putting vet wrap right around the coronet band with out any padding.

If you use a diaper like  these  instructions say you will have padding at the coronet band.


----------



## candandy49

I make correction to putting Vet wrap around the coronet without padding. It was in my train of thought, but my hands on the keys was faster than my "train of thought".


----------



## mls

HeartMyOTTB said:


> I am soaking him in warm water and Epsom salt. He stands pretty well in a bucket so I let it go as long as possible. But his hoof has developed a clef and the frog is looking pretty rough from soaking. After soaking, I dry it up as much as possible and treat it with Thrush X.


Do not dry the hoof or apply thrush X. Soaking is to soften and drawn the abscess out.


----------



## HeartMyOTTB

The vet said the abscess was likely already moving up the hoof wall. Thats why I have been poulticing the cornet band. If I icthomol or sugardine the bottom of the hoof and wrap it (thanks for the link Alwaysbehind, btw), would that be counter productive to trying to get it to move up? Is it possible for it to still blow out the bottom even though its already started its accend to the cornet band following the path of least resistence?


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I would be treating both areas.


----------



## HeartMyOTTB

Ok, thanks. I am going to try this diaper wrap tonight. It sounds crazy!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

It says buy newborn size there. I buy larger size, it gives me more to wrap with. If I have to trim some off the top I do.

Diapers are the best for hoof wrapping.


----------



## laken316

A 20 year old Appy at our barn just developed an abscess in his right front hoof two days ago. Our vet told us to slap on the ichthamal on the bottom of his hoof and top with a gauze pad, then wrap the entire hoof in vet wrap, and to top it off, wrap a thick layer of duct tape over the vet wrap (this will stay on for a day or two if you do it right).. she said when it does finally come off, take the opportunity to soak with epsom salt and warm water for 20-30 minutes (if the hoof starts to deteriorate too much, shorten the soaking time) Also, be sure to turn him out as much as possible while wrapped in the vet wrap and duct tape. Moving around can coax the abscess out. I hope this helps some! We're still waiting on the Appy's to come out too.


----------



## HeartMyOTTB

laken316 said:


> A 20 year old Appy at our barn just developed an abscess in his right front hoof two days ago. Our vet told us to slap on the ichthamal on the bottom of his hoof and top with a gauze pad, then wrap the entire hoof in vet wrap, and to top it off, wrap a thick layer of duct tape over the vet wrap (this will stay on for a day or two if you do it right).. she said when it does finally come off, take the opportunity to soak with epsom salt and warm water for 20-30 minutes (if the hoof starts to deteriorate too much, shorten the soaking time) Also, be sure to turn him out as much as possible while wrapped in the vet wrap and duct tape. Moving around can coax the abscess out. I hope this helps some! We're still waiting on the Appy's to come out too.


It does help! I did the diaper wrap tonight, which sounds similar to the gauze wrap you are suggesting. I was surprised how well the diaper worked. Its like his hoof just turned into the little bottom of a baby that just fits right in there. Just secure the tabs and viola! I covered it in duct tape and such all with Ichthamal all over the bottom. 

His hoof is deteriorating pretty badly, so I think I am going to stop soaking. The vet told me to only turn out as tolerated till the abscess is out, but its been week and I think I will take the suggestions of turn out and give it a try. I ok'd him to go out in the mornings to see how he does. I CANNOT wait for this to be over. His poor hoof looks terrible. 

Can anyone tell me what it will look like when it comes out? Will I even be able to tell?


----------



## MyBoyPuck

Animalintex - Poultices from SmartPak Equine

This product works well. I'm not so sure about it the abscess is higher up in the hoof. Instead of soaking, you tape it to the bottom of the hoof and change it every day or so. It usually draws the abscess out within a few days.


----------



## flytobecat

We soak the hoof in epsom salt and water 2 times a day. Then clean it with betadine solution, rinse it and wrap it. To wrap it, I use a couple maxi pads, an ace bandage, and medical tape to secure the bandage. I've heard people who use a diapers, but never tried it myself. The bandage was changed 2x a day.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

laken316 said:


> (this will stay on for a day or two if you do it right)..


This made me laugh.
I think the only way it will stay on for two days is if you have a horse that never moves and is bedded in something really not abrasive.

As much as I love duct tape and think it is a great product it refuses to be horse proof. 
Even with extra layers at the spots that are wearing I have yet to see a horse not wear through their duct tape in a day.



Heart, we can not tell you what this will look like when it pops because frequently you never know where they come out. When they drain through the sole sometimes a slightly milky looking spot in the ichtamol is your only clue where it might have drained.

I googled and got some images though.


----------



## candandy49

^^^^^ The second picture is what is known as a "quittor" since the abcess blew-out before it reached the coronet band. In the case of a quittor, usually no further treatment is necessary as the abcess has resolved itself. The hoof wall will continue to grow normally and the crack will be self-limiting.


----------



## Magaidh

*noticing when it's out*

Watch for exit holes in the coronet. The photo that AB posted is most likely an abscess exit hole from a few months earlier. For some reason I can't find a fresh image of a side coronet blowout.

They can come out in the heel bulb area as well:


















Sometimes they can come out through/around the frog area (bottom right). Watch for any slit-like openings on either side of the frog, or as in this horse, straight across. When my gelding abscessed a few years ago this was where his exited, but in a small slit on the right side of his frog. It's actually quite hard to notice sometimes, as there's not necessarily a huge gaping hole.









Also, I think you mentioned that your vet dug around in the sole looking for the abscess. Watch this area, as it may yet come out there, since the sole is most likely significantly thinned in that area. There's no real way to predict where or when.

How lame is your boy? Is he three-legged hobbling about yet? If not, he will likely get to that stage. When the abscess does go you will see a noticeable improvement in his comfort level.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Magaidh said:


> Watch for exit holes in the coronet. The photo that AB posted is most likely an abscess exit hole from a few months earlier.


I have no idea about this particular photo since I pulled it right off the internet but that is pretty much what it looks like when it comes out the side wall of the hoof when it comes out. 
Candandy called it a "quittor", I do not know that term. I have heard it called a gravel.


----------



## Magaidh

candandy49 said:


> ^^^^^ The second picture is what is known as a "quittor" since the abcess blew-out before it reached the coronet band. In the case of a quittor, usually no further treatment is necessary as the abcess has resolved itself. The hoof wall will continue to grow normally and the crack will be self-limiting.


Candyandy, the second photo she posted is a three-month-old abscess blowout. Quittor is a much more serious infection of the collateral cartilages. 

See: http://www.keenanmcalister.com/sites/site-3575/documents/Quittor.pdf
 
And: http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/index.jsp?cfile=htm/bc/90727.htm


----------



## Magaidh

Alwaysbehind said:


> I have no idea about this particular photo since I pulled it right off the internet but that is pretty much what it looks like when it comes out the side wall of the hoof when it comes out.


Have you ever seen a horse that had an abscess exit through the wall in that way? I'm honestly curious, as I've never seen it. In my experience all of these types of gaping holes are old abscess exit wounds that have grown down from the coronet.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Per my farrier yes I have.

My horse has a funky horizontal "crack" that showed up mid hoof one day.

I freaked out and called my farrier and he came out the next day and he said it was from an abscess.


----------



## candandy49

Magaidh said:


> Have you ever seen a horse that had an abscess exit through the wall in that way? I'm honestly curious, as I've never seen it. In my experience all of these types of gaping holes are old abscess exit wounds that have grown down from the coronet.


I have also been told by my farrier that one of my horses had a quittor when he came out to trim and reset shoes. He said it was from an abcess that blew-out before it reached the coronet band.


----------



## candandy49

Alwaysbehind said:


> Per my farrier yes I have.
> 
> My horse has a funky horizontal "crack" that showed up mid hoof one day.
> 
> I freaked out and called my farrier and he came out the next day and he said it was from an abscess.


Same here. Farrier called it a Quittor". :?


----------



## trailhorserider

About the photo/discussion of the crack mid-hoof wall. I can't imagine an abcess blowing out mid hoof wall. I would be truly shocked as that is probably the strongest part of the hoof. I think it's more likely it started at the coronet and moved down and was just not noticed right away. (But I'm not a vet and could be wrong.)

How was the abcess diagnosed? Is there any way to truly diagnose an abcess pre-blowout without an x-ray? Maybe it is just a bruise or some other injury?

I had an ancient gelding one time that was very lame and I was soaking and soaking and soaking the foot (I don't remember for how long) and the vet originally thought it was an abcess. So I ask him about it again and he said if it hasn't blown out by now it is not an abcess. Turns out the horse's arthritis/ringbone was flaring up. Anyway, just my random thoughts for the day. :-|


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I can promise you that there was not a crack in my horses hoof that had grown down to the mid point of his hoof and I simply had not noticed it yet. This is a horse whose feet are looked at daily.


I do agree that if you have been dealing with an abscess long term and it does not seem to be getting better it is time to look into other options.


----------



## trailhorserider

I didn't mean anything personal, Alwaysbehind. And it could very well be true. I just can't imagine an abcess blowing out mid-hoof wall. But there are a lot of things I have never seen before. :lol:


----------



## candandy49

As I have said and Alwaysbehind has said abcesses can and do blow-out the hoof wall before reaching the coronet band.


----------



## Indyhorse

candandy49 said:


> As I have said and Alwaysbehind has said abcesses can and do blow-out the hoof wall before reaching the coronet band.


Agreed, and it's not uncommon, especially if there is separation of the hoof wall, for the abscess to work it's way partially up and then blow out right about the area there is solid attachment again.


----------



## HeartMyOTTB

I am going to reply to as many posts as possible!  Thanks to EVERYONE for the information!



Magaidh said:


> How lame is your boy? Is he three-legged hobbling about yet? If not, he will likely get to that stage. When the abscess does go you will see a noticeable improvement in his comfort level.


Before I had the vet out, he was dead lame. He was a headbobbing mess. But he has been on bute since Friday and is down to 1 gram a day. He seems comfortable, but I dont know if its because of the bute or because the abscess blew and i didn't know it. You posted a pick of a hoof with a long clef up the bulb and that is exactly what my horses hoof looks like! And there is a hole at the top of the frog, which is peeling away rapidly. I thought maybe it came out there, but the vet said it was on the lateral wall.



trailhorserider said:


> How was the abcess diagnosed? Is there any way to truly diagnose an abcess pre-blowout without an x-ray? Maybe it is just a bruise or some other injury?
> 
> I had an ancient gelding one time that was very lame and I was soaking and soaking and soaking the foot (I don't remember for how long) and the vet originally thought it was an abcess. So I ask him about it again and he said if it hasn't blown out by now it is not an abcess. Turns out the horse's arthritis/ringbone was flaring up. Anyway, just my random thoughts for the day. :-|


When the vet came out, like I said, he was dead lame. We walked out to lunge him in the arena and she said, stop, we may not need to do that.... Apparently it was obvious to her. There was heat in the hoof (which I never noticed, vets are amazing) and a strong digital pulse. She said he was leaning in on the hoof and that it was likely on the lateral side. So that is where she dug. The vet said she wasnt able to find a channel to drain it because it was likely already moving up the hoof wall and to watch for it on the coronet band. 

She did mention a possible coffin bone fracture, but that her first instinct was an abscess. It got me thinking, my horse did jump the pasture fence (5 and a half feet, just for funnzies I guess :roll a couple weeks earlier. But she said if he did it then, it would have been obvious way before now..... So we wait. And soak. And clean, and pad. 

The reason I asked what it would look like is because its been a week and I cant tell whats going on. I wondered if maybe i missed it. I don't want to keep soaking and padding it for nothing. Especially with the crap hole his hoof has turned into! Sheesh! But the pictures that have been attached seem like it will be noticable. I haven't seen anything like the photos yet.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

An abscess can drain and there is no obvious hole that it came out of, yes.


----------



## horseguy1016

I have had great results with Kaeco's Epsom Salt Poultice. NO MORE SOAKING !! Just pack it in the sole and wrap it. Let it draw 36-48 hours. It is endorsed by an International Hall of Fame Farrier-Chris Gregory. They even have an abscess kit which is all inclusive. Try it !! IT WORKS !!


----------

